# This is the infamous fish street in Hong Kong



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

http://www.aqugrass.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=64111

You can see the many shops in the street. They sell massive ammount of fish and plants for dirt cheap prices. 100 neons for $5 anyone? Its been a year since I've been there and I miss it already.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh man...that place looks like fun...and trouble for my wallet.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

A city away from my grandmother's place, worth a trip!


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

This looks like an incredible place, if I ever had the chance to be in Hong Kong I would definitely visit. However, it seems from the photos that many of these businesses display pre-bagged live fish (lots of bettas, but also other fish, even cichlids) hung up on racks ready to be grabbed and paid for. Some of these shops appear to not even have regular aquariums, just racks of bagged fish. 

So, as this seems a cruel way to sell fish, I have to wonder: do they have that much of a turnover in fish sales that this is an effective way to move along their 'products' to the consumer? If so, why is this, is this a major hub in the international fish trade? That would make some sense. If not, I have to imagine that fish mortality at this place, is in all probability, very high.

Does anyone here know more about the place? I can't read Chinese!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Holy cow, if they had something like a "Mall of America - fish" here in the US, it would probably be similar to that. That would be about the only time you could get me to go to a place like a mall without kicking and screaming all the way. 

I think they did an article in TFH about that place a couple of years ago and it was quite interesting.

I'm with you Raven, the bags of fish hanging everywhere is not at all appealing to me and looks like bags of cotton candy at a carnival. I realize that's just the way they do things there, but there's no way the fish can get off to a good start in your home that way.
I'll attach one of the photos of a bag of Betta's that were ready for shipping in the article I read. I can't even imagine how many fish are crammed in there, or what sort of a survival rate there could be by the time they reach the US. :shock: 

But wow, the plants and aquarium related goodies look like a shopping paradise to me.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ahhhhhhh..... those pics make me want to fly out there right now just to visit those shops.

...but how to smuggle the plants back here???


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

Went there last Dec and got some great bargains on equipments, like a solenoid, pH controller & nice glass diffuser (ADA knock-off) all for US$120.

That Aqua World place had some great-looking planted display tanks and an awesome collection of Tropica plants for sale. Tried to take some pics but they were watching me like a hawk. 

From what I've heard, the fishes are bagged daily from the fish farms and the ones not sold returned to the tanks at the end of the day (sort of like selling fish at auctions, I guess). Some of the shops are just too tiny to have any tanks (practically hole-in-walls). Imagine a hundred or so shops crammed in 2 city blocks. Some of the bags do have elodea in them, but most don't.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Yea theyre prepacked so its faster to sell instead of getting a net and trying to net some fish while you wait.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

wow...that looks fun! I wonder if they have anything like that in Taiwan.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

And I'm wondering where the equivalent is in Japan. They've got areas like that for other stuff. Why not fish?


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

jeff63851 said:


> wow...that looks fun! I wonder if they have anything like that in Taiwan.


Yes they do, although not as many shops as in HK (on a busy main road). But the Taiwan shops are better eye-candies - their display tanks & plant quality are amazing. They also have more stores carrying ADA stuff, but in general I found the prices also a bit higher than HK. The street is Min Chuan West Road (in Taipei). I took some pics from there - maybe I'll post them in a different thread here.


----------



## thatguy (Oct 16, 2005)

jeff63851 said:


> wow...that looks fun! I wonder if they have anything like that in Taiwan.


they do, perhaps not as many in one spot, but alot more than you see in the US. tapei and taizhong have numerous stores.


----------



## $CREWSTONTEXU$ (May 21, 2006)

mann i wish i could speak the language...just imagine trying to buy something there and be a american..lol its now my goal to go there!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

It's common to see Americans or Europeans in Hong Kong, Most of the younger generation of Hong Kong people know some English. Hong Kong also has stores that sell ADA products, the prices are pretty much ADA set like Apple.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Yep...Hong Kong was owned by the Brits for long enough that english speaking folks are all over.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

I only found 2 stores that sold ADA stuff.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I'd love to visit some day. My problem would be trying to NOT buy fish. If I bought them, couldn't bring any back. 

Oh well. It would be fun to check out the stores though.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

upikabu said:


> Yes they do, although not as many shops as in HK (on a busy main road). But the Taiwan shops are better eye-candies - their display tanks & plant quality are amazing. They also have more stores carrying ADA stuff, but in general I found the prices also a bit higher than HK. The street is Min Chuan West Road (in Taipei). I took some pics from there - maybe I'll post them in a different thread here.


You are right. Most of the fish stores in Taiwan are all spread out. I was hoping there is a place with dirt cheap fishes and aquatic stuff in Taiwan. There are also pretty good aquascaped tanks. Some stores even sell already-aquascaped tanks with fish! I might be going back to Taiwan this summer. I'll check out Min Chuan West Road if I'm in the area.

Wouldn't it also be possable to the ship fish to the US? Maybe you can just buy the plants and fish then ship it all in a package back to the US.

Thanks!


----------

